# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Can't feel, all that is left is NIL

## Network

Nothing real
My - self, day in, day out

_Please!  Tell me about the fucking golf shoes!
_
Are most of you lizards, or only a few?

----------


## Guest

Are we on the same shit?

----------



----------


## The XL

Drugs are bad, mmmkay?

----------



----------


## Network

> Are we on the same shit?


Always, my favorite lizard.


_I was right in the middle of a fucking reptile zoo! And somebody was giving booze to these god damn things! It wont be long now, before they tear us to shreds._

----------



----------


## Guest

> Always, my favorite lizard.
> 
> 
> _I was right in the middle of a fucking reptile zoo! And somebody was giving booze to these god damn things! It wont be long now, before they tear us to shreds._




I'm the smart one...in the tunic.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

That wasn't the only reptilian symbolism in _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_.  We need @Fearandloathing to chime in.  

Dr. Gonzo wakes up from his dosage of adrenochrome (I think it's called) from satanists who took a live adrenaline gland.  He wakes up with a lizard tail and microphone taped to him.  Oh Boi!

I read that Hunter S Thompson was in the middle of writing a piece to smash 9/11 when he _killed himself._

----------


## Network

That's the best thing about lyrics you can't understand, you make up your own.  Just like the guitar.


Cut 'til all that is left is new material
Myself
Day in, Day out

Read more at http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/vi...PIz8z8XYlRf.99

----------



----------


## Fearandloathing

> That wasn't the only reptilian symbolism in _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_.  We need @Fearandloathing to chime in.  
> 
> Dr. Gonzo wakes up from his dosage of adrenochrome (I think it's called) from satanists who took a live adrenaline gland.  He wakes up with a lizard tail and microphone taped to him.  Oh Boi!
> 
> I read that Hunter S Thompson was in the middle of writing a piece to smash 9/11 when he _killed himself._


I do not doubt you read that, but I doubt it was true.  He was not a researcher, did not do expose's usually, so I doubt he was about to blow the lid off anything.  He was dead set against the Patriot Act and debunked the "war on terror".

Having said that he wasn't up to much at the end.  I have read some of his ramblings, he was still dictating and punching a manual typewriter, but he appears to have had some mild dementia.

In his honor though, we need not dwell on that, but what I consider his most incisive but least known line:

"You can go up on a steep hill in Las Vegas and with the right eyes, you can almost see the high water mark, that place where the wave finally broke and rolled back.  

'He was referring to something of which he had only skirted the edge; the peace/stop the draft/civil rights movement.  And it was true.  More than a few of us broke down and sobbed when we read that obituary, the death notice of a generational progressive movement and how that righteous tidal wave crested in all its psychedelic glory, and then ebbed and fell back into the sea. '  A tribute to Hunter S. Thompson, author chooses to remain anon.

----------

Network (02-17-2013),St James (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> I do not doubt you read that, but I doubt it was true.  He was not a researcher, did not do expose's usually, so I doubt he was about to blow the lid off anything.  He was dead set against the Patriot Act and debunked the "war on terror".



Thanks for that.  Do you think his symbolism of the reptiles in fear and loathing and the inclusion of satanism were all just creativity, or was he perhaps hinting at something more real?

----------


## Fearandloathing

My favorite all time Hunter S. Thompson quote:

“The press is a gang of cruel faggots. Journalism is not a profession or  a trade. It is a cheap catch-all for fuckoffs and misfits- a false  doorway to the backside of life, a filthy piss-riden little hole nailed  off by the building inspector, but just deep enough for a wino to curl up  from the sidewalk and masturbate like a chimp in a zoo-cage.”

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> My favorite all time Hunter S. Thompson quote:
> 
> “The press is a gang of cruel faggots. Journalism is not a profession or  a trade. It is a cheap catch-all for fuckoffs and misfits- a false  doorway to the backside of life, a filthy piss-riden little hole nailed  off by the building inspector, but just deep enough for a wino to curl up  from the sidewalk and masturbate like a chimp in a zoo-cage.”



lol.  He did have a way with words.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Thanks for that.  Do you think his symbolism of the reptiles in fear and loathing and the inclusion of satanism were all just creativity, or was he perhaps hinting at something more real?


Amazingly and astonishingly moving symbols, but not ideological or religious in any way.

What he and I shared [yes, we had spoken on the phone and met once] was a love of the English language AND culture as a tool to move and inspire, anger and enlighten.  

You would have to have had some experience with hallucinogens to fully appreciate the reptilian reference, but remember what he was communicating was his absolute hatred for blind, stupid law enforcement.  When you have been part of the counter-culture the reference is just so, well, accurate.

You would also be well advised to take a look at his earlier works, especially "The Hell's Angels".  I wrote a tribute to him some years ago.  I will post it.

----------


## Fearandloathing

Hunter S. Thompson

He was something less than an icon to “the movement” when it was still a movement.  In fact, in those heady days of the middle and late 1960’s, Hunter S. Thompson would have been considered one of “them”, over 30 and not to be trusted, the establishment.  He was an obscure sports reporter with a drinking problem and was only beginning his “research” on a now much forgotten book “The Hell’s Angels”, which is where, if you really want to know, the embryo of “gonzo journalism” was seeded.

But when we were lining up mano a mano against the National Guard, long before the bastards opened fire in a little rat bag of a town called Kent, Ohio, Thompson was swilling mint juleps and writing about the Kentucky Derby.  It is, then, that much more astonishing that he became the “prophet” of the so called progressive movement that died about the same time some misfit Cubans were breaking into the Democratic National Committee headquarters in the now infamous Watergate Hotel complex.

We owe a strange Hispanic street lawyer for that “prophet” status.  Thompson’s rise to iconic sainthood came as a result of his relationship with Oscar Zeta Acosta.  His pursuit of the murder by police of a Mexican American journalist by the name of Ruben Salazar began a weird journey into massive drug abuse, a search for something that never existed and a new form of writing that only a frustrated and defeated generation could fully appreciate.

For the record though, and something Thompson would leave unmentioned if not deliberately obscured, was that like any free lance journalist, ‘Dr. Gonzo’ saw opportunity in Salazar’s demise.  By then the book “The Hell’s Angels”, was published but not doing well.  Thompson’s often far-too-public drunkenness had become too widely known for him to continue much longer as a “straight” reporter.  The truth is, his career was in tatters when he literally stumbled across a story that was a perfect metaphor for the generational confrontation that had yet to peak, but was stillborn nonetheless.

Salazar had done the unforgivable.  He had unearthed proof of corruption in a variety of Southern California police departments in their dealings with peace and civil rights activists.  He rocked a lot of boats and he paid.  With his life.  Salazar was shot in the head at point blank range with a tear gas canister fired by officers of the LA County Sheriffs department during a peace march.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Fearandloathing

Thompson saw a story.  One that was being ignored even by the television station that had employed Salazar.  In chasing it down he fell in with Acosta who had made a name for himself representing pot smokers and peace activists.  Through that bizarre relationship Thompson’s career path veered left and the tableau was set for  ‘Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, a Search for the American Dream’.  In that seminal book Thompson defined an entire generation and the hopes and dreams it had carried on its shoulders.  He defined and made visceral that “fantastic, universal sense of whatever it was we were doing was somehow right” just on the trailing edge of when we were doing it.

He also wrote the eulogy for those hopes and dreams and he did it with just one line:  "You can go up on a steep hill in Las Vegas and with the right eyes, you can almost see the high water mark, that place where the wave finally broke and rolled back.”  He was referring to something of which he had only skirted the edge; the peace/stop the draft/civil rights movement.  And it was true.  More than a few of us broke down and sobbed when we read that obituary, the death notice of a generational progressive movement and how that righteous tidal wave crested in all its psychedelic glory, and then ebbed and fell back into the sea.

More than anything, though, it was Thompson’s unvarnished hatred for Richard Millhouse Nixon that drew hippies and yippies into his LSD-fueled wake.  We had all come to loath the man for what he represented.  Nixon was the exact opposite of what was likely a billion or so hours of marijuana induced philosophical dissecting of what America could be.  We believed what we had been taught about the United States constitution and the fact is we had been taught well.  We knew what the amendments were, could cite them word for word and we believed, truly and unerringly believed that if we followed those words, America would be the greatest nation the world could ever see, that all people, black white and yes, even women could live in freedom and equality.  None of us knew, but we all hoped we would one day see a black man in the oval office at a time when we were only questioning why it was all astronauts and football quarterbacks were white.

What Nixon and his hard hat followers never understood was that those bell bottomed, long haired, dope smoking “kids” truly loved America.  We adored the United States because of the Constitution; a work of genius and we believed that, yes damn it, we could have peace.  We believed that the likes of Jefferson and Franklin and Adams and Hancock would have been horrified to see what had become of the new nation set forth upon this continent.  And we took that belief into the streets.  We were proud to be arrested, proud to defy an oily and arrogant corrupt system, knowing that our smiles and peace signs pissed them off and smugly, we smiled inwardly knowing they would never understand why.

----------


## Fearandloathing

What those in uniform, especially soldiers, never got was that we were, like them as it turned out, risking our lives.  And we were doing it for them.  We had spent our most definitive years in front of a television watching a useless petty war in a third world backwater unfold for absolutely asinine reasons and we were tired of it.  We heard the daily body count and went to school and confused the hell out of our teachers by asking questions they did not know how to answer.  We challenged the “Domino Theory” and sometimes got detention because of it, and because of that we became more determined.  We had freedom of speech, freedom of assembly and the right to do this, damn it, and we would not be denied.

Marijuana, tie dies and bell bottoms identified us and our determination confused and frustrated the “enemy” and, yes, sometimes we lost sight of who that was.  There were a few morons who chanted “baby killer” when they saw a uniform, but the vast majority respected America’s military men and we were trying to keep more of them from being killed in an ill conceived, filthy little war that only made sense to people in the military industrial complex who had draft deferments.

When our hopes died with Bobby Kennedy in a hotel kitchen we mourned and turned our attention to the next in line.  And when an ignorant ward boss-come mayor in Chicago decided to silence us the hard way, we chanted “the whole world is watching” and it was, confused and terrified that what was happening in Amerika’s streets would happen elsewhere as well.  They saw what was to be one of the most horrific police state stompings of civil rights any democracy had ever seen.  And what Daly and his stooge Hubert Humphrey never got was that we made a mockery of them, their cheap, dime store ideals and their petty pointless atavistic anger.  They had a myopic law and lots of weapons and we had numbers and determination and energy and youth.  We had no idea then how frightened they were.

But it was Nixon who had the mojo.  Through one of the most powerful image making machines known to mankind he rolled over Humphrey with the empty promise he would bring “peace in our time” and all the ignorant slobs bought it.  And through his connections on Madison Avenue he  later convinced most of America that he could be trusted more than an affable fool by the name of George McGovern.  And in doing that he also managed to subliminally convince half the country we hippies were America’s true enemies, that long hair was evil and pot was a communist plot to destroy America from within.

And Thompson saw that.  One of so very few in his generation, he knew Nixon was a petty, crooked, slithering misfit with enough emotional problems that he defined 12 step programs.  Thompson took him on with a convoluted writing style and manner of exaggeration that confused and rattled the most powerful man in the world.  It was to become known as gonzo journalism.  He destroyed Nixon in a book which barely even mentioned his name by making the search for the American dream into an absurd joke.  He pointed out the even more absurd joke that was a criminal by the unlikely name of Spiro Agnew who, like Thompson himself, was drunk most of the time but a heartbeat away from the presidency.

Fear and Loathing in Los Vegas was Thompson’s high water mark.  Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail ’72 was the inevitable sequel that is good, but in some hard to define way, never lives up to the original.  And like the high water mark, Thompson so cleverly described in that definitive first work, he crested and rolled back into alcoholism and drug abuse.  He had some moments, and rebounded more than a decade later, but he never matched the artistry, the craftsmanship that defined him.

He made only one major blunder in his political writing.  Despite his great feats, his drug addled genius few of us could never forgive him for having endorsed a pathetic little liar who was all image and no substance: Jimmy Carter.  It is to Thompson’s credit that he withdrew his endorsement long before Carter violated the very principles for which we had been demonstrating: respect for human life as he bungled the hostage crisis and left our brave fighting men to rot in an Iranian desert.

And in the end, through the alcoholic drug fueled haze, Thompson saw that he was not for this world anymore and he left it, in his way.  Drunk and stoned and amid his cache of powerful handguns he made his choice not to struggle in this life anymore.  And like so many iconic artists in history he went out on a low note with his high notes still resonating between the ears of the powerful and the rich and the arrogant.

Hunter, may you rest in a peace that defied you in your life.

----------


## Maximatic

wtf?

----------


## Guest

I have a lot of experience with hallucinogens.

Just sayin'...

----------


## Fearandloathing

> I have a lot of experience with hallucinogens.
> 
> Just sayin'...



Me too.


But I never inhaled.

----------



----------


## Network

Awesome, @Fearandloathing, I do appreciate it.  Great work.

----------


## The XL

> I have a lot of experience with hallucinogens.
> 
> Just sayin'...


What a horrible person you are.  You probably enjoy sex too.

----------


## Calypso Jones

hunter s. thompson.....i know that name.

----------


## Guest

@The XL

wouldn't you like to find out.   :Wink:

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## Maximatic

I'm just sayin' this thread is crazy. It's like a drunk lizard-acid trip-Hunter Thompson memorial that jumps from scene to scene with no transition, like a dream.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> @The XL
> 
> wouldn't you like to find out.


My word!
Why ever would you assume such a thing?

----------


## The XL

I never tried any drug that wasn't alcohol before, but about 4 years ago I got drunk and decided it was a good idea to go play basketball, and almost got in a fight with a group of about 12.  True story.

I try and stay away from the sauce.  You live and you learn.

----------



----------


## Maximatic

> I never tried any drug that wasn't alcohol before, but about 4 years ago I got drunk and decided it was a good idea to go play basketball, and almost got in a fight with a group of about 12.  True story.
> 
> I try and stay away from the sauce.  You live and you learn.


Oh man, I could tell you some stories. I wish we'd had MMA when I was a teenager, or even in my early twenties. I probably would have done that. Instead, all my fights were either for fun or because someone attacked me and I had to fight him. About 99%, no, wait, it was 100% of the time that alcohol or other drugs were involved.

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> I'm just sayin' this thread is crazy. It's like a drunk lizard-acid trip-Hunter Thompson memorial that jumps from scene to scene with no transition, like a dream.

----------



----------


## Network

> I never tried any drug that wasn't alcohol before, but about 4 years ago I got drunk and decided it was a good idea to go play basketball, and almost got in a fight with a group of about 12.  True story.
> 
> I try and stay away from the sauce.  You live and you learn.


You only need to do DMT in South America to talk to the reptilians who really run this planet.  And then a little bit of Ecstasy and then some oxycontin.

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

DMT last ten-fifteen minutes and you have to fly somewhere to try it.  Shrooms last hours and all a cow has to do is take a shit.

----------


## Network

> DMT last ten-fifteen minutes and you have to fly somewhere to try it.  Shrooms last hours and all a cow has to do is take a shit.



Believe it or not, I've never eaten cow patty shrooms.   I had a bad enough time with acid and decided that hallucinogens were not my thing.  I think way too much for that shit.  

All we have to do to make governments work for us is blow Devil's Breath in their face.  It's the breath that you wake up with.

http://www.vice.com/vice-news/colomb...-breath-1-of-2


Vice is an awesome show, btw.

----------


## The XL

> You only need to do DMT in South America to talk to the reptilians who really run this planet.  And then a little bit of Ecstasy and then some oxycontin.


I'll have to put that on my bucket list

----------



----------


## Guest

> Believe it or not, I've never eaten cow patty shrooms.   I had a bad enough time with acid and decided that hallucinogens were not my thing.  I think way too much for that shit.  
> 
> All we have to do to make governments work for us is blow Devil's Breath in their face.  It's the breath that you wake up with.
> 
> http://www.vice.com/vice-news/colomb...-breath-1-of-2
> 
> 
> Vice is an awesome show, btw.


OMG, I know it that is some crazy shit

----------


## Network

> I'll have to put that on my bucket list



Ecstasy was the winner.  They say it makes holes in your brain, but hey, I got an engineering degree to click a mouse all day long.  No biggie.

I only took acid, oxy, and ecstasy 2 or 3 times each.  I was crazy before any of that.  lol

----------


## The XL

You cats go HAM on some heavy shit, eh?

I'm a lightweight.

----------


## Guest

If I took drugs at all they would be unprocessed natural stuff.  Just sayin'

----------


## Guest

> You cats go HAM on some heavy shit, eh?
> 
> I'm a lightweight.


Yes...you are.  Such a pure lad.

----------


## The XL

> Yes...you are.  Such a pure lad.


Well....at least with drugs.

----------


## Network

> You cats go HAM on some heavy shit, eh?
> 
> I'm a lightweight.



Only right at the end of high school and right at the start of college a few times.  I always knew better than to wank around with that shit much, my older friends showed me why.  

It's probably not worth it.  I wouldn't endorse a trial run for a young buck.  Too many people won't put it down.  They were some feel good times besides bad acid, but it was just a moment in time. 

I still like opiates and would probably take them and become addicted if I could get them.  The doc prescribes them.

----------


## Guest

> Only right at the end of high school and right at the start of college a few times.  I always knew better than to wank around with that shit much, my older friends showed me why.  
> 
> It's probably not worth it.  I wouldn't endorse a trial run for a young buck.  Too many people won't put it down.  They were some feel good times besides bad acid, but it was just a moment in time. 
> 
> I still like opiates and would probably take them and become addicted if I could get them.  The doc prescribes them.


If I did drugs I would say that I liked shrooms the best.  If I did them.

----------


## Network

> If I did drugs I would say that I liked shrooms the best.  If I did them.


Did you think about faith on shrooms?  lol.  I have too many preconceived notions about hallucinogens to ever do them.  I've turned them down so many times and been so annoyed by trippers around me.  

Good pot can make me basically suffocate in my own paranoid mind.  I can't handle it.

----------


## The XL

> If I did drugs I would say that I liked shrooms the best.*  If I did them*.

----------


## Network

Just give me beer and cocaine, beer and cocaine
And a pain killer for the next day, my darlin'
Beer and cocaine
Beer and cocaine
You can lick it off of my stiffy and sneeze

----------


## garyo

Bill Cosby said he was asking a guy why he did cocaine and his reply was it magnified your personality and Cosby asked him what if you're an asshole.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Bill Cosby said he was asking a guy why he did cocaine and his reply was it magnified your personality and Cosby asked him what if your an asshole.


People on cocaine are the world's most annoying humans and should be avoided.

----------

garyo (02-17-2013),Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> People on cocaine are the world's most annoying humans and should be avoided.



lol.  She's definitely been around people on cocaine.  This is the truth.

----------

garyo (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

I drink coffee in the morning.  Caffeine is a drug.  

I'm hardcore.

----------


## The XL

Tell ya what, I had a friend who acted crazier on skittles than some of the people you guys know coking it up.  True story.  Sugar was his bath salts.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

Coffee upsets my stomach, so I drink water or Naked fruit drinks in the morning.  

Hardcore people do drink coffee....all day long.   And start vicious fights over empty pots at my office.

----------



----------


## Guest

I shouldn't tell this on Ethereal, but after 3 cups of coffee it was like he did blow.  I was amazed that after only 3 cups (not even espresso) he turned into the energizer bunny and would not shut up.
_
yakkity yakkity yakkity_

Some people cannot hold their caffeine.

----------


## garyo

What a cheap date.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

why would you purposely do drugs.   you might as well drink.    And why would you purposely destroy your own brain cells.  You only have a finite number.  And i've seen what seriously cutting into those brain cells can do to ya.

----------


## Guest

> What a cheap date.


Oh...he's cheaper than that.   :Wink: 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## The XL

> I shouldn't tell this on Ethereal, but after 3 cups of coffee it was like he did blow.  I was amazed that after only 3 cups (not even espresso) he turned into the energizer bunny and would not shut up.
> _
> yakkity yakkity yakkity_
> 
> Some people cannot hold their caffeine.


I could fall asleep while drinking coffee.  After drinking it in excess since I was about 9, it literally does not do shit to me.  My heartrate might actually drop a little while I'm drinking it.

----------


## garyo

Well Hell you got a bargain.

----------



----------


## Network

> why would you purposely do drugs.   you might as well drink.    And why would you purposely destroy your own brain cells.  You only have a finite number.  And i've seen what seriously cutting into those brain cells can do to ya.


A few times indulging in an experience with friends or hairy women is not going to hurt you.  You might die, but it's about the same risk as driving a car at midnight.

Don't be a drug addict, agreed.

----------


## Guest

> why would you purposely do drugs.   you might as well drink.    And why would you purposely destroy your own brain cells.  You only have a finite number.  And i've seen what seriously cutting into those brain cells can do to ya.


Alcohol destroys brain cells by "exploding" them, but people still drink.  Marijuana does not destroy brain cells, they expand and contract again.  Shrooms has no adverse effects at all (see Johns Hopkins Edu studies on it) but has the added effect (see study) of making atheists become believers in a God, opiates do not destroy brain cells but have a adverse effect on dopamine levels and neurotransmitter activity, etc.

The only drugs known to "destroy brain cells" (which also get destroyed through cell life span anyway) are alcohol and MDMA.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> Alcohol destroys brain cells by "exploding" them, but people still drink.  Marijuana does not destroy brain cells, they expand and contract again.  Shrooms has no adverse effects at all (see Johns Hopkins Edu studies on it) but has the added effect (see study) of making atheists become believers in a God, opiates do not destroy brain cells but have a adverse effect on dopamine levels and neurotransmitter activity, etc.
> 
> The only drugs known to "destroy brain cells" (which also get destroyed through cell life span anyway) are alcohol and MDMA.



Pwntcake

Gimme some MDMA

----------


## garyo

Excuse me but where am I?

----------


## Network

> Excuse me but where am I?



You're in a thread that went from nonsensical nihilism to a eulogy of Hunter S. Thompson.  Right where you should be.

----------


## Calypso Jones

A eulogy for hunter s thompson is nonsensical.

----------


## garyo

Thanks, I think I'll go for a drive now.

----------



----------


## Maximatic

> why would you purposely do drugs.   you might as well drink.    And why would you purposely destroy your own brain cells.  You only have a finite number.  And i've seen what seriously cutting into those brain cells can do to ya.


Why would you go swimming, play football, work out? Brain cells grow back. The reason you die is because your cells stop regenerating, not because you've killed too many of them. In fact, when you're in the process of dying, all the cells in your body are committing suicide and sending messages to other cells, letting them know that it's time to shut down the organism. This is the reason we die. They don't yet know why the cells do that, but they do.

----------



----------


## Guest

> Why would you go swimming, play football, work out? Brain cells grow back. The reason you die is because your cells stop regenerating, not because you've killed too many of them. In fact, when you're in the process of dying, all the cells in your body are committing suicide and sending messages to other cells, letting them know that it's time to shut down the organism. This is the reason we die. They don't yet know why the cells do that, but they do.


I would think that people have done drugs since the dawn of time to a) contact the divine, b) connect with each other, c) feel good, and d) forget about those other assholes in their tribes that were stinky.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> I would think that people have done drugs since the dawn of time to a) contact the divine, b) connect with each other, c) feel good, and d) forget about those other assholes in their tribes that were stinky.



lmao.  Stinky assholes in the tribe.  You never cease to amaze me.

----------



----------


## Guest

> I could fall asleep while drinking coffee.  After drinking it in excess since I was about 9, it literally does not do shit to me.  My heartrate might actually drop a little while I'm drinking it.


Yep, that's the problem with me, too.  I was kinda envious of him.  I was still all "uhhhhhhhh" and he turned into crackhead bob or something...plain old coffee.

Made me think about going cold turkey then starting back up in 6 months.

----------


## Maximatic

> Shrooms... but has the added effect (see study) of making atheists become believers in a God,


What the hell?

Actually I'm not surprised. Atheists have very low epistemological standards.

----------


## Guest

http://healthland.time.com/2011/06/1...lth-long-term/

----------


## The XL

> http://healthland.time.com/2011/06/1...lth-long-term/


Drugs are good?

Mmmkay?

----------



----------


## Network

My impulsive pointless thread has made it to 7 pages, while my threads about serious matters fade into nothingness.

The Case Restes

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

> My impulsive pointless thread has made it to 7 pages, while my threads about serious matters fade into nothingness.
> 
> The Case Restes


You could start a thread about Obama's gay BDSM lover and it would get more interest.

But lettuce talk about shrooms for a moment again.

http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v06/n919/a07.html?183

NEUROSCIENTISTS FIND GOD IN MUSHROOMS 

LONDON - A universal mystical experience with life-changing effects can  be produced by the hallucinogen contained in magic mushrooms, scientists  claimed yesterday. 

Forty years after Timothy Leary, the apostle of drug-induced mysticism,  urged his 1960s hippie followers to "tune in, turn on, and drop out",  researchers at Johns Hopkins University in the US have for the first  time demonstrated that mystical experiences can be produced safely in  the laboratory. 

They say that there is no difference between drug-induced mystical  experiences and the spontaneous religious ones that believers have  reported for centuries.  They are "descriptively identical". 

And they argue that the potential of the hallucinogenic drugs, ignored  for decades because of their links with illicit drug use in the 1960s,  must be explored to develop new treatments for depression, drug  addiction and the treatment of intolerable pain. 

Anticipating criticism from church leaders, they say they are not  interested in the "Does God exist?" debate.  "This work can't and won't  go there."

...

For the Johns Hopkins study, 30 middle-aged volunteers who had religious  or spiritual interests attended two eight-hour drug sessions, two  months apart, receiving psilocybin in one session and a  non-hallucinogenic stimulant - Ritalin - in the other.  They were not  told which drug was which. 

One-third described the experience with psilocybin as the most  spiritually significant of their lifetime and two-thirds rated it among  their five most meaningful experiences. 

In more than 60 per cent of cases the experience qualified as a "full  mystical experience" based on established psychological scales, the  researchers say.  Some likened it to the importance of the birth of  their first child or the death of a parent. 

The effects lasted for at least two months.  Eight out of 10 of the  volunteers reported moderately or greatly increased wellbeing or life  satisfaction.  Relatives, friends and colleagues confirmed the changes.

----------


## Maximatic

****************

----------


## Network

> You could start a thread about Obama's gay BDSM lover and it would get more interest.
> 
> But lettuce talk about shrooms for a moment again.
> 
> http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v06/n919/a07.html?183
> 
> NEUROSCIENTISTS FIND GOD IN MUSHROOMS 
> 
> LONDON - A universal mystical experience with life-changing effects can  be produced by the hallucinogen contained in magic mushrooms, scientists  claimed yesterday. 
> ...


I'd like to hear about Obama's MSM experiences.

What if the cow patty shrooms just open you up to deeper thoughts that were previously held?  Thoughts you were raised with or constantly subjected to, yes, that makes more sense than a cow patty fungi bringing you a god.

What if you have the knowledge that the religions are based on ancient sun god worship.  Well you're right, it would be a spiritual experience.  You might become illuminated.

----------


## Guest

> I'd like to hear about Obama's MSM experiences.
> 
> What if the cow patty shrooms just open you up to deeper thoughts that were previously held?  Thoughts you were raised with or constantly subjected to, yes, that makes more sense than a cow patty fungi bringing you a god.
> 
> What if you have the knowledge that the religions are based on ancient sun god worship.  Well you're right, it would be a spiritual experience.  You might become illuminated.


You haven't done them or done enough of them.  I mean, ya know, that's what someone who had done a lot of them would say...like...she'd probably say something like that, I mean.

Yeh.

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> You haven't done them or done enough of them.  I mean, ya know, that's what someone who had done a lot of them would say...like...she'd probably say something like that, I mean.
> 
> Yeh.



I haven't done any of them.  But I find the notion of experiencing a god through expanding the mind with poisonous fungus as a ludicrous proposition.

I think it plays on thoughts that were already in your head.  Let's see if any trippers who had not been exposed to Jesus found him on shrooms.  

Doubtful

----------


## garyo

Where is the sanity in all of this, pardon me my fingernails need trimmed.

----------



----------


## Guest

> I haven't done any of them.  But I find the notion of experiencing a god through expanding the mind with poisonous fungus as a ludicrous proposition.
> 
> I think it plays on thoughts that were already in your head.  Let's see if any trippers who had not been exposed to Jesus found him on shrooms.  
> 
> Doubtful


Except that had I done them I would say that they reinforced nothing and was something indescribable, life changing and furthered experimentation in group with ESP.

----------


## Maximatic

> Where is the sanity in all of this, pardon me my fingernails need trimmed.


You must have mistakenly posted that in the wrong thread.

----------



----------


## Network

> Except that had I done them I would say that they reinforced nothing and was something indescribable, life changing and furthered experimentation in group with ESP.



I've taken them for Sun god's sake.  This is what I envisioned.  







The Pagan eye of Osiris is found on this pendant that is used by a Roman Catholic youth group in the Philippines. 



painted on the ceiling of the Orthodox Cathedral of Cluj-Napoca, Romania.



Catholic church in Poland

----------



----------


## The XL

Nothing like talking drugs 4 hours straight in a 8 page thread on a Sunday night

----------



----------


## Network

> Nothing like talking drugs 4 hours straight in a 8 page thread on a Sunday night



Don't forget Satan's Little Helper stealing my idea.  This thread wasn't even about drugs.  lol.  It's a popular subject.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

why is sylvester stallone looking out that little triangle?

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> why is sylvester stallone looking out that little triangle?



We should be able to vote for a post of the week/month.  I thought basically the same thing while posting it.

whale done.  ask the Cathlicks why they painted him on their ceiling.  I guess he is Italian....

----------


## St James

> Nothing real
> My - self, day in, day out
> 
> _Please!  Tell me about the fucking golf shoes!
> _
> Are most of you lizards, or only a few?


...........I want some of what he's got (_pot face icon needed for here_)

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> ...........I want some of what he's got (_pot face icon needed for here_)



Thanks, stjames1, I had forgotten why this thread was so awesome, but now I remember.  

_Please!
Tell me about the fucking golf shoes!_

Comedic gold.

----------

St James (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

So.......I did supersets of pull ups push ups and stair running today.  Then I had a protein shake.

Wait.....wrong thread?

----------



----------


## Guest

> So.......I did supersets of pull ups push ups and stair running today.  Then I had a protein shake.
> 
> Wait.....wrong thread?


 :Smile:

----------


## St James

> I have a lot of experience with hallucinogens.
> 
> Just sayin'...


1972 Alameda Cali. USN...... original purple microdot.......three hour tour my ass............it was a week before I was right.
Wildest night I ever had............_fuck_

----------



----------


## Network

I have some _protein_ for you all.

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I have some _protein_ for you all.


I dunno why, but I think the sheer randomness of this made me lol.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## St James

> So.......I did supersets of pull ups push ups and stair running today.  Then I had a protein shake.
> 
> Wait.....wrong thread?


as long as ya don't shake yer protein? ........nope

----------


## Guest

> I have some _protein_ for you all.


Um, um...I, uh, yeh...

----------

St James (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I have some _protein_ for you all.


How many grams?

----------



----------


## Guest

That's it, I'm gonna make Drew open his laptop!

----------


## Network

> Um, um...I, uh, yeh...


Now that's a lady!  I can just picture that fine head of hair with protein all over it.

----------

St James (02-17-2013),The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> That's it, I'm gonna make Drew open his laptop!


Yeah, he's missing out on another epic thread.  Poor guy.

----------


## Guest

> Now that's a lady!  I can just picture that fine head of hair with protein all over it.

----------

St James (02-17-2013),The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Now that's a lady!  I can just picture that fine head of hair with protein all over it.


Lmao.




> 


And LOL

----------


## Network

> 



You know what it is.  What's in that apple?  

I was provoked into this thread derailment, but I will enjoy it.

----------



----------


## Maximatic

> I've taken them for Sun god's sake.  This is what I envisioned.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pagan eye of Osiris is found on this pendant that is used by a Roman Catholic youth group in the Philippines. 
> ...


It's Horus, dude. Get your gods right. All the eyes are Horus' eyes, not Osiris'. Those top two represent the sun, but Stallone's eye is a left eye. It represents the moon, in many sects. And there were _very_ many. Egyptians had a crapload of gods. They even had a god of childbirth. All she did was show up when a woman was giving birth, then her job was done. I don't know why people try to explain everything in terms of a sun god.

----------



----------


## Network

> It's Horus, dude. Get your gods right. All the eyes are Horus' eyes, not Osiris'. Those top two represent the sun, but Stallone's eye is a left eye. It represents the moon, in many sects. And there were _very_ many. Egyptians had a crapload of gods. They even had a god of childbirth. All she did was show up when a woman was giving birth, then her job was done. I don't know why people try to explain everything in terms of a sun god.



Hey man I just copied some GHWBush shit to throw it at that Nun called Rina.  I didn't vet it through ancient alien experts.

----------



----------


## Paperback Writer

I tripped bollocks one time in Glasgow and woke up in Newcastle with a bird who had large spacers.  I hate that.  I blame Scotland.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## St James

> Now that's a lady!  I can just picture that fine head of hair with protein all over it.


ya got me crying over here  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## The XL

I tripped running up the stairs my first day of high school.  Everybody laughed.  For cereal.  True story.  

Am I in the right thread?

----------


## St James

> That's it, I'm gonna make Drew open his laptop!


...........dammit, man.........

----------


## Network

> I tripped bollocks one time in Glasgow and woke up in Newcastle with a bird who had large spacers.  I hate that.  I blame Scotland.



amazing contribution.  Tell us more about the large spacers.

----------


## St James

> I tripped running up the stairs my first day of high school.  Everybody laughed.  For cereal.  True story.  
> 
> Am I in the right thread?


...........probably not lmao

----------


## Paperback Writer

> I tripped running up the stairs my first day of high school.  Everybody laughed.  For cereal.  True story.  
> 
> Am I in the right thread?


What did you fall into?  When I trip it's usually a bird.

----------


## St James

> I tripped running up the stairs my first day of high school.  Everybody laughed.  For cereal.  True story.  
> 
> Am I in the right thread?


probably not...............cereal is two doors down on the right

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> What did you fall into?  When I trip it's usually a bird.


The third last step of that particular flight of steps.

----------


## The XL

> probably not...............cereal is two doors down on the right


I got lost.  Thanks for that.

----------


## St James

> 


now that there is funny, I don't give a fuck who ya are...........

----------


## Network

This thread is the right thread for all occasions.  Too bad I have to go work for knobs in 8 hours.  There are also birds at the location, but they just dive from the roof at certain intervals and poops on the windows.

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## St James

> I got lost.  Thanks for that.


............np............  :Thumbsup20:

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> What did you fall into?  When I trip it's usually a bird.


This would be categorized as animal cruelty, no?

----------

Paperback Writer (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

How have you all pictured "large spacers"?

----------


## The XL

> How have you all pictured "large spacers"?


Lmao, I pictured a UFO or some shit.  It gave me the lulz

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> This thread is the right thread for all occasions.  Too bad I have to go work for knobs in 8 hours.  There are also birds at the location, but they just dive from the roof at certain intervals and poops on the windows.


Oh fuck all.  I'm forced to post here tonight so stay on, ya git.

----------


## St James

> I tripped bollocks one time in Glasgow and woke up in Newcastle with a bird who had large spacers.  I hate that.  I blame Scotland.


...spacers???????? teeth????????

----------


## Network

> Lmao, I pictured a UFO or some shit.  It gave me the lulz



lol.  I do believe that he said that he woke up with a "chick with large spacers".  But I'm too lazy to check.  Sounds like a good topic anyways.  

What are large spacers on a chick?

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> This would be categorized as animal cruelty, no?


At times.

----------


## Network

> ...spacers???????? teeth????????



By golly, I think you've got it.

----------

St James (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> lol.  I do believe that he said that he woke up with a "chick with large spacers".  But I'm too lazy to check.  Sounds like a good topic anyways.  
> 
> What are large spacers on a chick?


I dunno, lol

The more I talk to you guys, the more on drugs I feel even though I'm not talking any. 

Thanks for the high, guys.

----------


## The XL

> At times.


Well played.

----------

Paperback Writer (02-17-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> lol.  I do believe that he said that he woke up with a "chick with large spacers".  But I'm too lazy to check.  Sounds like a good topic anyways.  
> 
> What are large spacers on a chick?




I was thoroughly disgusted with myself, total gobsmack to wake up to that.

----------


## The XL

> At times.





Well played.

----------

Paperback Writer (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> I was thoroughly disgusted with myself, total gobsmack to wake up to that.



That's the hotness, bro.  You hooked up with a tribeswoman.

But yeah, too big is a turnoff.  They stink too.  lol

----------


## Maximatic

> How have you all pictured "large spacers"?


It's plural. It really can't mean anything other than boobs.

----------


## Maximatic

> I was thoroughly disgusted with myself, total gobsmack to wake up to that.


Whatever.

----------


## Network

He done proved yous all wrong.  It was tribal earstretching.  

Witch I had myself when I was younger and alive.

----------



----------


## Paperback Writer

> That's the hotness, bro.  You hooked up with a tribeswoman.
> 
> But yeah, too big is a turnoff.  They stink too.  lol


I pulled a wolf bit, and tried to gnaw my arm off rather than wake her.  It was frightening, I've got to say.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

those holes really do start do stink quickly.

Hot eh?

----------


## Paperback Writer

> those holes really do start do stink quickly.
> 
> Hot eh?


I dunno.  I find they stink after an 8 hour but at that point you don't even care.

----------


## Network

I was hoping that "spacers" just referred to the space between the sagging titties.

----------


## The XL

> I dunno.  I find they stink after an 8 hour but at that point you don't even care.


If you're still going it at it 8 hours straight, you're doing it wrong.

----------


## Network

> I dunno.  I find they stink after an 8 hour but at that point you don't even care.



They stink just like other dark, damp holes.  Dogs like to lick them.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> If you're still going it at it 8 hours straight, you're doing it wrong.


On the contrary, me chap, I've been told I'm doing it all right.   :Wink: 

_Just like that, yes, yes, there, yes...
_
Insatiable these women today.  It's like they're all on female viagra.

----------


## Network

> On the contrary, me chap, I've been told I'm doing it all right.  
> 
> _Just like that, yes, yes, there, yes...
> _
> Insatiable these women today.  It's like they're all on female viagra.



If you give them enough protein for the health of their hair, they'll usually just go to sleep.

----------

Paperback Writer (02-17-2013),St James (02-17-2013),The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## Guest



----------


## The XL

> On the contrary, me chap, I've been told I'm doing it all right.  
> 
> _Just like that, yes, yes, there, yes...
> _
> Insatiable these women today.  It's like they're all on female viagra.


I dunno, I had my ex done in less than 5 minutes once.  

Maybe I'm lazy, but I'll take my way over yours.  You probably got pretty lean after that workout though.  Might need some protein after that.

----------


## The XL

> If you give them enough protein for the health of their hair, they'll usually just go to sleep.


Lmfao.  Network has me rolling tonight, and I don't know why.

----------


## St James

> They stink just like other dark, damp holes.  Dogs like to lick them.


roflmmfao......du-u-u-ude that is _so_ wrong.............nassie bastard  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> If you give them enough protein for the health of their hair, they'll usually just go to sleep.


Sometimes it's best that way.  All the screaming can be quite loud in the ear.

----------

St James (02-17-2013)

----------


## St James

> Sometimes it's best that way.  All the screaming can be quite loud in the ear.


huh? you actually hear them? WTF am I doing wrong????????

----------


## Guest

Why am I the only woman on here now...?

----------

The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Why am I the only woman on here now...?


Lettuce be cereal.  It's not like you'd really want Calypso or Polly in this thread, anyway.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## St James

> Why am I the only woman on here now...?


...here honey, I got two aspirins for you....your headache go away? Wanna fool around, eh?   wake up, honey.........fuck........stoned again

----------


## Network

> Lettuce be cereal.  It's not like you'd really want Calypso or Polly in this thread, anyway.



I want Poly in this thread.  So I can offend her with chauvinistic comments. 

This thread has shifted to nasty male-ism now.  Better take it back to drugs.

----------



----------


## St James

> On the contrary, me chap, I've been told I'm doing it all right.  
> 
> _Just like that, yes, yes, there, yes...
> _
> Insatiable these women today.  It's like they're all on female viagra.


.......duct tape....that'll take care of that talking thing. If I want to hear them say something, I prolly should take it off, huh? Right?

----------


## The XL

So.......what do yall bench?  How high can you guys jump?

Or is athletics to boring for you guys?

----------



----------


## Paperback Writer

I am always desirous of Rinnie and Polly in the same thread.  I hear the sounds of meowing and clothing being ripped off.  Better than reading the shit you knobs write.

----------


## The XL

> I am always desirous of Rinnie and Polly in the same thread.  I hear the sounds of meowing and clothing being ripped off.  *Better than reading the shit you knobs write.*


This hurts me, Mr. Writer.

----------



----------


## Network

> I am always desirous of Rinnie and Polly in the same thread.  I hear the sounds of meowing and clothing being ripped off.  Better than reading the shit you knobs write.



Poly's faking it, s-he has a cock.

Rina.....probably does also.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Or is athletics to boring for you guys?


  Yes.    Let's play a guessing game.  Who here on this forum has fabulous tatas?

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Rina.....probably does also.


  Yes, but it's the wrong one.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

> Yes, but it's the wrong one.



Boom, Rina!

----------


## Network

There are very few choices for nice tattas on this forum...or any political forum.

Women are mostly ignorant and just need protein in their hair.

----------


## Guest

So drugs...pretty fun, huh?

----------

Network (02-17-2013),St James (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

Rina's tattas and proof she has a nice cock, better.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> This hurts me, Mr. Writer.


Not as much as it hurt me to read lostbeyond's thread.  It sucked points from my cool cache.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Rina's tattas and proof she has a nice cock, better.


Nice tatas.  Like fucking pillows, I tell ya.  Didn't say the cock was nice.  I think she's lying about that.

----------


## Network

> Not as much as it hurt me to read lostbeyond's thread.  It sucked points from my cool cache.



lol.  No doubt.  But do you have a cool stache?

----------


## Paperback Writer

> lol.  No doubt.  But do you have a cool stache?


Only when starring in porn.

----------


## Network

> Nice tatas.  Like fucking pillows, I tell ya.  Didn't say the cock was nice.  I think she's lying about that.



Pillow tits are how I would describe my lunch lady's from high school.  Better have firm boobs and nice spacers.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Pillow tits are how I would describe my lunch lady's from high school.  Better have firm boobs and a nice cock.


Well, I'm not quite as acquainted with trannys as you yanks, so I wouldn't know what type of cock works best with firm boobs.  Perhaps you can enlighten about this phenomenon from your own personal experience.  This would be a much better read that someone who thinks wearing a mattress will get him fanny.

----------

Network (02-17-2013),The XL (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Well, I'm not quite as acquainted with trannys as you yanks, so I wouldn't know what type of cock works best with firm boobs.  Perhaps you can enlighten about this phenomenon from your own personal experience.  This would be a much better read that someone who thinks wearing a mattress will get him fanny.


Lmao.

----------


## Network

> Well, I'm not quite as acquainted with trannys as you yanks, so I wouldn't know what type of cock works best with firm boobs.  Perhaps you can enlighten about this phenomenon from your own personal experience.  This would be a much better read that someone who thinks wearing a mattress will get him fanny.



Why are you editing my quote to insert "cock"?  I said nice spacers.

----------

Paperback Writer (02-17-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Why are you editing my quote to insert "cock"?  I said nice spacers.


LOL!  Too bad you don't live in NY.  Next time I'm here we'll go have a pint.  Just don't hit on me.  I'm not really into protein shakes as such.

----------

St James (02-17-2013)

----------


## Network

Freaky girls are great, just don't kiss their ears.  

Just don't go to Thailand and get fooled by firm boobs.

----------

Paperback Writer (02-17-2013),St James (02-17-2013)

----------


## St James

well, ya'll gave me plenty to scream about in my nightmares tonight....... later, me-heaties  arrrrrrrrrrrrrrg

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Freaky girls are great, just don't kiss their ears.  
> 
> Just don't go to Thailand and get fooled by firm boobs.


Ever been to Thailand?  Bloody frightening.  Adam's apple, look for Adam's apple.

----------

Network (02-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

So we went from drugs to protein to trannies

----------


## Network

> Ever been to Thailand?  Bloody frightening.  Adam's apple, look for Adam's apple.


lol.  Thailand was on my escape from collapsing America list, but I kept thinking about the Adam's apples.  Then I shifted my focus to Uruguay or South American nations, but those girls look more manly than the ladyboys in Thailand.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> lol.  Thailand was on my escape from collapsing America list, but I kept thinking about the Adam's apples.  Then I shifted my focus to Uruguay or South American nations, but those girls look more manly than the ladyboys in Thailand.


Tell ya what, mate.  I'd rather fly to Siberia and fuck a former Soviet gymnast with hairy armpits then stare at the dental work of some of the Thai ladyboys.

----------


## The XL

> Tell ya what, mate.  I'd rather fly to Siberia and fuck a former Soviet gymnast with hairy armpits then stare at the dental work of some of the Thai ladyboys.


Christ.

----------


## Network

> So we went from drugs to protein to trannies


It's a natural progression, no?  

It's all in jest.  Just wasting away the last hours of the weekend.  Forgive me Rina and Poly and please mud wrestle for me tomorrow.

----------

Paperback Writer (02-17-2013),St James (02-18-2013)

----------


## Network

> Tell ya what, mate.  I'd rather fly to Siberia and fuck a former Soviet gymnast with hairy armpits then stare at the dental work of some of the Thai ladyboys.



You've earned a bronze medal on the parallel bars with this post, mate.  The Soviet commies should be forced to hand it over.

----------

Paperback Writer (02-17-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> It's a natural progression, no?  
> 
> It's all in jest.  Just wasting away the last hours of the weekend.  Forgive me Rina and Poly and please mud wrestle for me tomorrow.


Tomorrow?  I'd like to see Rinnie wrestle someone tonight.  On drugs.  I think I could make it happen.

----------


## Network

> Tomorrow?  I'd like to see Rinnie wrestle someone tonight.  On drugs.  I think I could make it happen.


I'd bet you could...but don't forget that technology is your friend.  And wrestling in secret is for old creeps who hump ladyboys.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> I'd bet you could...but don't forget that technology is your friend.  And wrestling in secret is for old creeps who hump ladyboys.


If it happens, mate, I'll certainly share as much coverage as the law allows.   :Wink: 

Need to find some hard drugs in the next hour.

----------


## Paperback Writer

Night all.  I'm off to watch some terrible film I'd never buy for myself in a million years.

----------


## Network

Ring up Bloomberg, and get some of that good Cocaine.

Obviously you were joking about sharing, but I pay good money for amateur videos with a story behind it.

ohlol

----------

